# fungus or what? help, getting worse!



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

My 1.5" oranda has a white "growth on his upper lip. At firt, it kinda looked like a cold sore, and so I treated it with fungus cure. This was Tuesday. Well, now it's spread to the inside of his mouth, where stringy pieces of it flow in and out of his mouth every time he breathes. And the blood vesels in his lips are being impacted that his lips are red and swollen. What is this, and why is the fungus treatment not working? He has no other signs of fungus on his tail or fins.


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

mouth fungus is'nt like fungus that grows else where on fish e.g sides of body etc that is caused by fungus spores present in the water that infect the fish due to the break down of the slimey coating on the fish that protects it! Mouth fungus although yes you do get fungus as a secondary infection is started by a baceria known as "Flexibacter" which causes the redness and blisters that u see!

i would suggest an anti-fungus and bacteria remedy

hope this helps :king:


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks. I'm using "Liquid Fungus Cure" and the little diagram has a fish with fungus on its tail, fins, and mouth, so I figured it'd work. So it's a different type of med that I have to get?


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

mouth fungus is really a bacterial infection so you might try a broad spectrum antibiotic. also make sure (if you haven't already) to put him in a quarantine tank so your other fish dont get it too. 
good luck!


----------

